# Trimmer won't accelerate



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Hi guys, been a while since I needed your expertise.
I have a craftsman 944-516570 32cc trimmer that's giving me a big headache
but I refuse to let this thing beat me!!!!! (Too much money invested)

What happens is: It will idle with choke on and off for a short time.
When I presses the throttle to accelerate all the way to full throttle there's no increase in rpms. Like it's bogging .(*Exhaust is clear of carbon*)
What I've done so far is:
compression 120lbs, 
pressure test - pressure is good,(hold at 10bls) 
vaccum test- leaked a small bit , changed crank seal
new spark plug,
*new* *carb*
tried adjusting the carb 
resetting it to 1 1/2 on both and many setting to no avail. no difference
gas lines are on correct (filter is not clogged, gas is flowing great )
cylinder wall -excellent, piston - great sharpe, no scoring at all
Please,Please, come up with something that I haven't check.
There's got to be something I'm over looking and I know there's some smart people here who know exactly what the problem is. THANKS


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like you have done about everything, while it is running spray some carb/brake cleaner behind the carb and along all the crankcase mating surfaces to see if the engine tempo changes, if it does you have found a leak. It could be a bad gasket or cracked insulator behind the carb. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Thanks geogrubb, 
But, that one I forgot to write down..
I used starter fliud,. I know... bad bad boy..
This trimmer has got me stupped beyond my poor brain

What about the reed valve? could this be causing this problem?


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

have you done anything to the trimmer head ?. lines that are to long can over load those small engines, i have had it happen to a friends mac trimmer.


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Trimmer head is moving freely. 

It just seems like the carb is not doing it job advancing the rpms when i presses the throttle. theres very little throttle response.then it dies, cuts out. i'll start it on second /third pull, idle away with a little choke, turn choke off idle a little,then I'll press throttle from 1/4 to full, no response, then cut out. 
It sure sounds like carb trouble, but both carbs doing the same thing???
I know, I got to be doing something wrong, but what.


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Just a thought, could the muffler be blocked and you not know it. 
spark arrester was clear. nah!!

30 yeartech, hankster,with your experience did you ever come across anything like this???


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Well after 90 hits and nobody else responding, I guess everyone is puzzled with this as I am.
I'm going to do all the tests over again and hope I come up with something different then whats mention. I'll let you know the out come, if different.


----------



## Kratos1963 (Jan 7, 2009)

*I have the same problem going on.*

Craftsman convertible 31cc. I have replaced spark plug, gas and air filters, and even swapped out carburetor to no avail.

The trimmer starts and will even rev up while choke is on. When I try to open choke the engine revs and then dies.

The carb has two adjustments. I guess I'll focus on them. could be the client played around with them.


----------

